# Looking for a Golden!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact your local Golden Retrieve Rescue group, I bet you can find your Golden through them. You can find a list here:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/oh/ohio.html


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you contacted Golden Endings? 

If you don't have luck with them, please post back. I know of a few looking for homes that are not there or on petfinder. 

Are you looking for dog to do activities with or primarily as a companion?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Also check out Petfinder web site...

http://www.petfinder.com/index.html


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

This rescue is in Ohio with foster homes all over. I do home visits for them if they have PA applicants. A wonderful rescue with wonderful dogs. http://www.grinrescue.org/

Keep in mind that our rescues will take the time up-front to ensure that you and the dog are a good match for one another. Some people want the dog 'right now' and there is an application process and then sometimes a wait depending on the type of dog you want. Just something to keep in mind during the process.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Believe it or not we just got a beautiful two year old female from Craigs List. Her owner is relocating to Florida and cannot take two dogs as she will be living with her father in a condo. The association only allows 2 and her dad already has a dog. She is keeping her older dog. Brie is house trained, crate trained, spayed up to date on all her shots. Lisa put us under as much scrutiny as a rescue would. She called our vet also. She wanted her to go to a home with another dog. We just lost our other golden to cancer in Jan and we wanted an older dog. I know some frown on Craigs List, but we were very lucky. Her and Pearl our Lab get along great she has fit right in. I agree with everyone here, check the rescues. There are a lot of great dogs that need good, loving homes. Here is Brie.


----------



## babytiff2506 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, we have tried the rescues and petfinder but there are none located in Columbus and we would really like to see the dog first because we have a Golden currently that we rescued and we want to make sure they get along =) Also, a lot of the Rescues will not adopt to people under 25 and I'm 24 =( haha


----------



## babytiff2506 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am looking for both, but my fiancee and I are active people and would like to take the dog hiking and swimming and those sorts of things =) 




RedDogs said:


> Have you contacted Golden Endings?
> 
> If you don't have luck with them, please post back. I know of a few looking for homes that are not there or on petfinder.
> 
> Are you looking for dog to do activities with or primarily as a companion?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

another recommendation for Craigslist - check a couple times/day & act quick! the people I got my wonderful Bridger from (he was 6 months) were overwhelmed with responses to their ad.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

babytiff2506 said:


> Yes, we have tried the rescues and petfinder but there are none located in Columbus and we would really like to see the dog first because we have a Golden currently that we rescued and we want to make sure they get along =) Also, a lot of the Rescues will not adopt to people under 25 and I'm 24 =( haha


I know that I did a home visit last year for GRIN. The young man was 24 years old, owned his own home, and worked full time. He ended up with a 2 year old male golden. Honestly, I don't think they discriminate on age- more on situation. If a rescue has some age restriction, call them and discuss it. As far as rescues, you DO get to meet the dog ahead of time and it is required that your current dog meet him/her before doing a foster-to-adopt or straight out adoption. I don't think any rescue would do it any other way. As far as a rescue being in Columbus, maybe not- but the foster home extended network for the rescues is far spread and there very well may be foster homes very close to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milliesmom*

Milliesmom

Your Brie is just beautiful and it was meant to be that you found her!

Love that name, too!!


----------

